# Eheim Twinfeeder



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

I recently bought an Eheim twinfeeder to use while I'm traveling for extended periods of time. Last night, I programmed it for my normal feeding schedule and found that, at its lowest setting, 1 screw turn, it delivers about 2-3X as many minipellets as I've been feeding my 15 juvenile cichlids. Since I've been feeding them the same amount for months and they are anything but emaciated, I'm guessing I haven't been underfeeding them.
That said, I have two possibilities. 1. Switch to a flake only. 2. Buy another autofeeder with finer control.

Any opinions? For reference, I feed my fish about 75-100 minipellets and add Tetra Veggie flakes for a mix in the AM since I have Mbunas, FMs and JDs.
In the evening, I add Cichlid flakes to the tank.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Is it possible to feed them less often at this setting with the auto feeder?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I've used the same feeder in the past but only filled one side to cut down on the amount added.
How often are you travelling and for how long?


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

I had the same impression when trying what I would say is that guy's little brother, the "Everyday" feeder...waaaaay too much dispensed at the lowest setting of the adjustment...and changing to flakes is not an option for that style feeder...my solution was to leave the adjustment slide at a fairly low setting, and partially tape up the remaining hole even further...I then did some tests dispenses onto a paper towel...by adjusting the tape just so, I was able to dispensed amount just to what I wanted...you might try a version of decreasing the dispensing orifice also...use electrical tape...it'll stay in place more reliably. Cheers from Connecticut!


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

Kanorin said:


> Is it possible to feed them less often at this setting with the auto feeder?


I try to feed them a smaller amount twice daily because the Mbunas are voracious eaters while the FMs and JDs are more deliberate. And the Mbunas will eat until they're gorged. They're aquatic hogs. LOL


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

GTZ said:


> I've used the same feeder in the past but only filled one side to cut down on the amount added.
> How often are you travelling and for how long?


Just using one side doesn't help if it delivers 2-3X the daily amount of pellets. I do want to supplement with algae flakes, too.
This trip is only 4 days, the next is 8 days and after that 60 days.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ronzo said:


> I had the same impression when trying what I would say is that guy's little brother, the "Everyday" feeder...waaaaay too much dispensed at the lowest setting of the adjustment...and changing to flakes is not an option for that style feeder...my solution was to leave the adjustment slide at a fairly low setting, and partially tape up the remaining hole even further...I then did some tests dispenses onto a paper towel...by adjusting the tape just so, I was able to dispensed amount just to what I wanted...you might try a version of decreasing the dispensing orifice also...use electrical tape...it'll stay in place more reliably. Cheers from Connecticut!


The twinfeeder doesn't have an orifice. The screw mechanism cover opens completely. It works via the number of revolutions of a screw. There's no way to reduce the screw rotation down to, say, 1/2 revolution increments.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I viewed a video of how the twinfeeder operates and I don't see how you will be able to adjust it for smaller feedings as you want to do.

The Eheim single feeder has a slide window that you manually adjust to dispense smaller amounts of food and the entire food holder rotates when it dispenses. On the single feeder, you can add a piece of tape to the slide window to reduce further the amount of pellets you want to feed as Ronzo suggested.

I use the Eheim single feeder and have been pleased with how it dispenses pellet food, from 1mm to 4mm in size.


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

I took a closer look at the double design and see that it has an Archimedes screw design...so I have to agree...simply blocking the feed orifice would not work to minimize...the amount that is fed per activation is a function of volume displaced by the screw per turn...for that design, the possibilities for a minimum feed are only to program a single reservoir...the other option is to get the single Eheim feeder (which I do like and which I use if I need to automate for a weekend). Cheers


----------



## sorbi (Sep 27, 2013)

I had the same problem with Twin feeder, especially with mini pellets. Flakes work fine. On my larger tank, I use Grässlin Rondomatic, excellent product: you decide when and how much food is dispensed.


----------

